# willing to crew, or run your boat for you



## mahiseeker

Since I am boat less now, and getting the itch back, looking to crew. Know what expenses are involved, ran a boat out of Surfside for a few years. If your new to offshore, recently bought a boat, and needing some coaching, I am game as well. If you need me to run your boat, until you get the hang of it, let me know. I am not a liscensed Captain, just ran boats for years. Mainly in Hawaii and here in Texas. My last boat was a 24' Robalo, w/twin yammies. You want to go for winter Grouper, that's perfect!

I have a flexible schedule and off a lot during the week as well. I work when I want.


----------



## Stay Bent

He can do all that he said!!! (Especially catch Grouper)

Hey Wade!


----------



## My Little Big boat

Heck if he brings his avatar he can fish on my boat! Lol


----------



## mahiseeker

Hey Bernard, how you doing? Hope all is well. Aloha


----------



## Brady Bunch

Wade,

I will be giving you (and Bernard) a call to crew and hopefully go pick up some grouper. I got my hands on a 24' Hydra Sport with twin 175's. Shoot me a pm with your contact info. Hope to see you guys soon.



mahiseeker said:


> I work when I want.


I need that kind of gig!


----------



## Stay Bent

Hey T and Wade,

I'm looking forward to hooking up with both of you. It's been too long!!!

I bet Wade's ears perked up when he read about that HS. (He had one with a single)


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Stay Bent said:


> Hey T and Wade,
> 
> I'm looking forward to hooking up with both of you. It's been too long!!!
> 
> I bet Wade's ears perked up when he read about that HS. (He had one with a single)


Yes it has Bernard ...heading to Cabo mid September! Goal isn't to catch the biggest,,,just better than yours! :slimer: Call a brother sometime!


----------



## TroutAle87

Might hit the rigs tomorrow. Going out in my 14 foot Jon boat 8hp Johnson. Who's game?


----------



## sea hunt 202

*got 2 boats skinny water and deep water*

I am looking for a fishing partner non smoking I have a deep water boat and one for the skinney water, I live by the Quail Valley golf course in Missouri city tx 77459. It would be great if you could back a boat and understand docking. I usualy ask that you kick in $40.00 per person on the small boat and $60.00 per person on the sea hunt, The sea hunt is a 21 ' center console boat. We usually leave from GYB but can leave from other places.


----------



## Trask

*Grouper*

I pretty much fit the description, 32 ft Donzi sent a PM. John


----------



## Mr A/C

I, too just got myself a Hydrasports 2450 Vector CC with twin 175's. I could use a little coaching and guidance. I don't charge, but I also won't turn down a contribution to the fuel fund. I am self-employed and can get away for the day fairly regularly during the winter, spring, and fall months. When the weather is pleasant, who needs me? I'm based in Corpus Christi and like to launch out of Marker 37 and leave out of Packery. Shoot me a pm if you are interested in hooking up.


----------



## JimRinTx

If you bring the girl in your avatar, I'll go out and buy a boat, and just sit and watch her all day.


----------



## Kosta

Mahi, Stay Bent and Brady Bunch all solid fisherman and experienced seaman. They have been boat owners, experienced crewman and good fishing partners that go way back on 2cool. 
Glad to know you fellas are doing well.... And claim to still catch fish! Die hards.
Have a happy happy.


----------

